
Apple finally releases App Store Connect APIs - sequence7
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/appstoreconnectapi
======
sequence7
There's a whole new provisioning section in the docs covering:

Bundle IDs - Manage the bundle IDs that uniquely identify your apps.

Bundle ID Capabilities - Manage the app capabilities for a bundle ID.

Certificates - Create, download, and revoke signing certificates for app
development and distribution.

Devices - Register devices for development and testing.

Profiles - Create, delete, and download provisioning profiles that enable app
installations for development and distribution.

[https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/117080](https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/117080)

